# Photo Tourny: Relaxation



## Kornowski

Relaxation: Looking for a picture that gives the impression of relaxation.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Glliw




----------



## Kornowski

Haha, nice photo man! Is this thread going to be full of animal sitting off?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nice theme. :good:






http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/5530/lazyautumnday3.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Haha, nice photo man! Is this thread going to be full of animal sitting off?



Maybe? 

Here's mine:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3443/3894878970_ba6253c7bc_b.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nice topic! I reall like your entry Korn!
Mine's probably not the best though.






http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/8232/tourney.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

Does this work? I figured a beach = relaxation.

http://pic.leech.it/i/8df5a/22e6a3ebbeachtallg.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's mine:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/photos/546180206_EzPn3-O.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

3 more!


----------



## aviation_man

Nother animal one!


----------



## vroom_skies

Mine for now:


----------



## Respital

I'd say he's (i think he) relaxed because it took me over 30 tries until he stood still.


----------



## aviation_man

One more entry! Nice pics everyone


----------



## Fatback

Here's mine if I'm not to late

http://yfrog.com/5fsdc10026zj







This should be called the Lazy Animal Photo Tourny


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> Here's mine if I'm not to late
> This should be called the Lazy Animal Photo Tourny



Hahaha. Bird's going on a ride?


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Hahaha. Bird's going on a ride?



lol the dog(bacon) wont even move with the bird(boo) on his back. Bacon stayed there for like 2 hours because boo wouldn't get off.


----------



## aviation_man

Fatback said:


> lol the dog(bacon) wont even move with the bird(boo) on his back. Bacon stayed there for like 2 hours because boo wouldn't get off.



Too heavy I guess lol


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Too heavy I guess lol



Nah he is just a big baby he is scared of all of my birds.


----------



## O SEA D

Blue ocean


----------



## voyagerfan99

O SEA D said:


> Blue ocean



Did you actually take that yourself?


----------



## Calibretto

voyagerfan99 said:


> Did you actually take that yourself?


His entry is too late anyways. Let's get this posted up!


----------



## speedyink

Damn, that was fast


----------



## aviation_man

speedyink said:


> Damn, that was fast



Ya - popular subject... lol 

Populated by animals, too


----------



## Droogie

speedyink said:


> Damn, that was fast



that's what she said


----------



## Calibretto

Droogie said:


> that's what she said


Those jokes don't work on forums anymore.....


----------



## Droogie

Calibretto said:


> Those jokes don't work on forums anymore.....



killjoy


----------



## linkin

Here's my first entry in one of these comps. I hope its not too late.






It's my cat on my bed


----------



## speedyink

He looks kinda like my cat






That being said this would be my entry for the contest should I manage to squeeze in.


----------



## aviation_man

Korn - we can squeeze these in right? I mean, is it that much trouble to have a few more entries?


----------



## Ramodkk

Why are you so interested in letting them in? Just wondering.


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> Why are you so interested in letting them in? Just wondering.



I'm just curious to know why there is a limit.

And maybe someone else will win besides Korn


----------



## linkin

speedyink. Is your cat half tabby and half burmese? Because that's what my cat his.
His name is smokey, what's your cats name?


----------



## speedyink

linkin93 said:


> speedyink. Is your cat half tabby and half burmese? Because that's what my cat his.
> His name is smokey, what's your cats name?








hehe

He's seal point and burmese me thinks.  possibly some tabby in there too.  His name is Tux


----------



## O SEA D

Yes I took these myself here are few more.


----------



## Calibretto

I went ahead and threw the poll up. Enjoy 

http://www.computerforum.com/160576-photo-tourney-relaxation.html


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks, Craig. I'm sorry that I'm such a lazy bastard when it comes to setting these up


----------



## speedyink

Aww, Dammit!  I should've used this one


----------

